# Zigzagfone



## Dennis1998 (15 November 2016)

Hey Leute habe mal nh Frage. Wie und wo kann ich mein Abo bei Zigzagfone löschen wurde Opfer eines Videos wo man angeblich direkt kündigen kann aber dafür dann fifa coins bekommt


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2016)

Dennis1998 schrieb:


> Hey Leute habe mal nh Frage. Wie und wo kann ich mein Abo bei Zigzagfone löschen wurde Opfer eines Videos wo man angeblich direkt kündigen kann aber dafür dann fifa coins bekommt


Pst - ich verrat Dir ein Geheimnis - aber sags ja keinem weiter
>>> Kennst Du sie Suchmaschine "Google"? Gib doch dort mal das Wort  <<<


Das hier schon mal entdeckt und verwendet?







*zig*

*Dzagfone* ein ...


----------

